# Hot Dog Cat



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I was at Build a Bear and found this on the clearance rack for $3. It fits surprisingly well, considering Io is not a Teddy Bear.

She also tolerated it pretty good, too. I guess because it sits right where her harness does.

Io is the cutest sausage.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The mustard coloring on her face completes the perfect outfit! She's adorable!!!


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

LOL. she looks so cute.


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Adorable - mine won't even let you put on a collar - he literally climbs the walls thought he would kill himself trying to get it off. So we tried the harness type and after you get it on he falls down like he has broken legs - too funny, we laugh so hard at him. So we gave up


----------



## kmbeach22 (Apr 30, 2013)

That is VERY cute!


----------

